# Photos modos...



## Marcant (20 Juillet 2004)

ça serait sympa que tous les modos soient en photo dans un organigramme !!


----------



## camisol (20 Juillet 2004)

Ouais, comme ça, de temps en temps, on pourrait les détourner et faire des conne... avec !


----------



## huexley (20 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, comme ça, de temps en temps, on pourrait les détourner et faire des conne... avec !



Pas de fake    :rose:


----------



## Marcant (20 Juillet 2004)

Nan mais ça serait sympa de connaître à quoi ressemble les modos !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2004)

de ce qu'on a déjà vu ils ne sont pas très beaux : on va pas gâcher de l'espace pour ça, non ?    

'Boum'              et un coup d'boule un !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Juillet 2004)

Va faire un tour ici, tu en verras quelques un. 

ici aussi.  

d'autres ici.  

sur le site de Cyril ici. (Veeje) 

sur le site du Gognol ici. 

Sur le site de TomTom ici. 

sur le site de Macki ici.

le site d'Alèm ici.


----------



## Marcant (20 Juillet 2004)

sympa ton site, je regarderai dans le détail !!!


----------



## camisol (20 Juillet 2004)

huexley a dit:
			
		

> Pas de fake    :rose:



Des fake, non ! 
Mais il serait quand même relativement précieux de pouvoir répondre à des questioons essentielles.
Par exemple, maousse a-t-il vraiment la tête de son avatar ? 
_mon 800ème message pour toi, kilépacé_


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> ça serait sympa que tous les modos soient en photo dans un organigramme !!



Dans mon profil. :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon profil. :rateau:



Attention à WebO le Rouge


----------



## naas (20 Juillet 2004)

je ne vois pas l'interet, :mouais: ou alors on fait un pack


----------



## molgow (20 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> ça serait sympa que tous les modos soient en photo dans un organigramme !!



Je peux t'envoyer un poster dédicacé de moi-même si tu veux. Envoie moi juste quelques dizaines d'¤ et un message privé


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

Je préférerais des photos des © des modos


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Juillet 2004)

Ou des photos de modos qui bomissent :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Demande à Mackie :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ou des photos de modos qui bomissent :love:



On a ce qu'il faut non?


----------



## Grug (20 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Va faire un tour ici, tu en verras quelques un.
> 
> ici aussi.
> 
> ...


 p'têt qu'il voulait dire à jeun.


----------



## Gribok (20 Juillet 2004)

Ils sont bô les modos :love:


----------



## imac03 (20 Juillet 2004)

Les modos de Macgé se prennent moins au serieux que ceux de Macbid....
Gare aux crimes de lèse majesté sur Macbid.
Certains modos doivent se regarder le nombril tous les matins en se levant.
Je pense meme que certains on inscrit sur leur carte de visite"moderateur Macbid".
Dommage.....
Heureusement que Macgé et d'autres sites plus "cool" sont là.


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juillet 2004)

imac03 a dit:
			
		

> Les modos de Macgé se prennent moins au serieux que ceux de Macbid....
> Gare aux crimes de lèse majesté sur Macbid.
> Certains modos doivent se regarder le nombril tous les matins en se levant.
> Je pense meme que certains on inscrit sur leur carte de visite"moderateur Macbid".
> ...


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Juillet 2004)

Je dois dire que c'est bien vrai  : j'ai déjà fait partie de forums où les modos se disaient cools et ouvert d'esprit  tu parles, dès que tu allais contre leur opinion, ils se faisaient un plaisir monstre de te casser et de supprimer tes posts, c fou ce qu'ils se la pétaient...


----------



## Grug2 (20 Juillet 2004)

en tous cas là ils sont en vacances 

y'en a même pas un qui traine pour aller valider la belle  photo de mon test du bonnet rouge 

 

:love: :modo:


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juillet 2004)

mais bon, pour l'été y'a des stagiaires :


----------



## maousse (21 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Des fake, non !
> Mais il serait quand même relativement précieux de pouvoir répondre à des questioons essentielles.
> Par exemple, maousse a-t-il vraiment la tête de son avatar ?
> _mon 800ème message pour toi, kilépacé_


hé bé, j'ai bien fait de repasser ce soir...mais ça n'est que temporaire


kilépacékirepacera  :love:  :rose: 

(mais je suis bien plus vert que sur ta photo, comme mon avatar, tiens   )


----------



## golf (21 Juillet 2004)

Bon, puisqu'il faut vraiment y passer 
Voilà


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2004)

cherchez les modos...


----------



## Grug (21 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> cherchez les modos...


 :affraid: pauvre silvia


----------



## ficelle (21 Juillet 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: pauvre silvia



tu rigoles, que des gentlemens !

par contre, je n'ai pas encore compris ce qu'alèm faisait avec cette perruque ridicule ! 

pardon romu  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> cherchez les modos...


ah oui, je me souviens c'était la "Fête du bleu", à Mikonos, en Grèce  

Souvent quand je croise quelqu'un avec une chemise bleue je me dis "celui-là c'est soit un modo, soit un utilisateur de Macg".


----------



## chagregel (21 Juillet 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> cherchez les modos...



J'ai trouvé la marque de MAckie!!!!

Il a encore pas réussi à rejoindre les toilettes


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, comme ça, de temps en temps, on pourrait les détourner et faire des conne... avec !


gaffe toi, tu es en photo sur mon site mon beau !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2004)

Colloque des modos de «Réagissez». Fallait qu'on discute...  :rateau: 

A votre service.


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Colloque des modos de «Réagissez». Fallait qu'on discute...  :rateau:
> 
> A votre service.



toujours aussi frimeurs les suisses  mais bon, deux mec dans un décapotable c'est louche


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

T'as pas compris, y'avait deux décapotables


----------



## Grug2 (21 Juillet 2004)

encore plus louche.


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

WebO...






...et moi


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

C'est WebO qui a une BMW Z3 ?!!!


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

C'est qu'on rigole pas, nous dans le forum Réagissez


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est WebO qui a une BMW Z3 ?!!!



Non, c'est à iMax. Moi j'ai la Modena. :casse:


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

WebO doit recevoir des pots de vins pour laisser des threads ouverts ou pour en fermer d'autres. Peut-être même qu'il détourne une partie des fonds des packs SuperStar, ça ne me suprendrai pas...  

Sinon comment pourrait-il se payer une voiture comme celle-ci..


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

Non plus sérieusement, c'est la tienne? ou tu l'as louée? (oui je suis curieux...)


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est à iMax. Moi j'ai la Modena. :casse:



Faut dire que pour achever la confusion, il a mis WebOmobile sur les deux d'un coup, alors qu'il n'en possède qu'une des deux


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non plus sérieusement, c'est la tienne? ou tu l'as louée? (oui je suis curieux...)



Je l'ai louée oui, à iMax...  :casse:


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

Arff... tu sèmes la confusionn.... tu as peur que je vienne te la piquer


----------



## molgow (21 Juillet 2004)

Non pis avec ces images, après on va encore croire qu'en Suisse on est tous riches...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non pis avec ces images, après on va encore croire qu'en Suisse on est tous riches...



Elle est belle et bien à iMax. :casse:


----------



## iMax (21 Juillet 2004)

:rateau:


----------



## silirius (22 Juillet 2004)

maintenant que les modo ont débarqué, ils squattent


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2004)

silirius a dit:
			
		

> maintenant que les modo ont débarquez, ils squattent


debarqué ?


----------



## silirius (22 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> debarqué ?


 ouaip bon, je suis fatigué... d'ailleurs, je vais dormir...

 et puis, respecte les vieux


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

silirius a dit:
			
		

> ouaip bon, je suis fatigué... d'ailleurs, je vais dormir...
> 
> et puis, respecte les vieux



J'aurais cru que tu serais "fatiguez"


----------



## silirius (22 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais cru que tu serais "fatiguez"


 ben si tou vö palez  espagnolas...  tou  mez un  "ez"  a la place dou "é"


 bon, arretons le flood, ca commence a etre du n'importe quoi


----------



## iMax (22 Juillet 2004)

Tu l'as dit...


----------



## ficelle (22 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais cru que tu serais "fatiguez"



je viens juste d'emerguez, mais je me rend compte que ça flooz grave ici !


----------



## naas (22 Juillet 2004)

c'est vous qui le disez pas moi


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Ah tiens, ca tombe bien. Puisque on a deux cakous sous la main, vous allez pouvoir faire avancer la science.

Il parait (c'est dans les specifications constructeur) que lorsqu'on achète ce genre de caisse le sexe subitement s'allonge d'une dizaine de centimètres. J'aimerais juste savoir si c'est soudain (au moment de la signature) ou si cela se fait par a-coups ? Et peut-on avoir des photos de comparaison ?*



* Faites pas les timides : je suis sûr que vous vous êtes photographiés la nouille devant les montagnes !


----------



## Marcant (22 Juillet 2004)

Bon les modos, montrez nous vos voitures, femmes ! On veut des infos !!!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens, ca tombe bien. Puisque on a deux cakous sous la main, vous allez pouvoir faire avancer la science.
> 
> Il parait (c'est dans les specifications constructeur) que lorsqu'on achète ce genre de caisse le sexe subitement s'allonge d'une dizaine de centimètres. J'aimerais juste savoir si c'est soudain (au moment de la signature) ou si cela se fait par a-coups ? Et peut-on avoir des photos de comparaison ?*
> 
> ...



C'était donc ça, la raison de ton mal mystérieux. Allez dit nous, Amok, tu roules en quoi?


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Bon les modos, montrez nous vos voitures, femmes ! On veut des infos !!!



Tu as déjà le couple officiel de macG avec leurs motorisations respectives en voyage de noces dans les montagnes, ce qui est, me semble t-il, beaucoup. Pour les autres, tu as plus de chance de sortir vivant d'une partie de Collin Maillard sur l'autoroute que d'avoir quoi que ce soit, du moins dans l'immédiat. Laisse nous le temps de nous remettre !


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était donc ça, la raison de ton mal mystérieux. Allez dit nous, Amok, tu roules en quoi?



En Fiat 500 "Monte carlo", rouge avec les deux bandes blanches sur le capot ! Avant j'avais une Trabant spéciale kittée, mais je l'ai écrasée dans un virage sur l'anneau de Monthléry


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En Fiat 500 "Monte carlo", rouge avec les deux bandes blanches sur le capot !



_Ici Paris_ ne rapporte donc effectivement que des ragots et des fausses rumeurs.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Ici Paris_ ne rapporte donc effectivement que des ragots et des fausses rumeurs.



Si tu savais ce que me coutent mes sosies...


----------



## chagregel (22 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Ici Paris_ ne rapporte donc effectivement que des ragots et des fausses rumeurs.



T'as pas lu la page 5  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> WebO...
> ...et moi



ya un dicton qui dit, gros moteur, petite b...

bon, ok, je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ya un dicton qui dit, gros moteur, petite b...
> 
> bon, ok, je sors...


 Euh.. ça je suis pas sûr... mais bon    Parce que je suis passé du 49,9 motobécane au 75 pollini (avec guidon nebulloni, ça c'est pour le look bien sûr), ben j'ai toujours un sexe ÉÉNAUUUURME... C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Grug (27 Juillet 2004)

tout vient à point à qui sait attendre


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Euh.. ça je suis pas sûr... mais bon    Parce que je suis passé du 49,9 motobécane au 75 pollini (avec guidon nebulloni, ça c'est pour le look bien sûr), ben j'ai toujours un sexe ÉÉNAUUUURME... C'est grave docteur ?



c'était un W à eau ?    

t'avais un pot détente et un renforce-cadre ? ton pot, c'était un Cobra compétition ?


----------



## Marcant (28 Juillet 2004)

Nan le mieux c'est un Ninja carte noire !!! ou Léovinci carbonne...


----------



## alèm (28 Juillet 2004)

purée, on les reconnait les gars du nord !!


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

Les gens du nord.... lalailalali....

Bon la Picardie la!!!!!


----------



## woulf (28 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Nan le mieux c'est un Ninja carte noire !!! ou Léovinci carbonne...



Rien ne vaut une bonne paire de ... Termignoni 
Hein, quoi ? y font pas pour les Boosters ?
Y'a ptet un modèle pour les 51west ou les 103 SP, voire les ciao ?
Quoi ??? tout ça n'existe plus ?

fuck la vieillesse


----------



## cadillac (28 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Sinon comment pourrait-il se payer une voiture comme celle-ci..



l'argent de la drogue bien sûr !  :rose:


----------



## Marcant (28 Juillet 2004)

Eh les modos si vous êtes en vacances, envoyez nous des photos !! En tongs et en shorts !!


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Eh les modos si vous êtes en vacances, envoyez nous des photos !! En tongs et en shorts !!



T'inkiette mon Ross on va faire des photos en tongues bikinis avec les iPod dans les oreilles  :rateau: 

Bon faut que je téléphone à ma maman  :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Hurrican (28 Juillet 2004)

Personne ne peut suivre une Malaguti !


----------



## Marcant (28 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> T'inkiette mon Ross on va faire des photos en tongues bikinis avec les iPod dans les oreilles :rateau:
> 
> Bon faut que je téléphone à ma maman :hein: :rose:


C'est kler !! et tu embarques ton Powerbook aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne peut suivre une Malaguti !


 Une malagutti ? Mais tu mélanges tout ma parole !!!


----------



## golf (29 Juillet 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non pis avec ces images, après on va encore croire qu'en Suisse on est tous riches...


Tous !!! Ho, non, y a des Français dans le tas


----------

